# Project Runway - season 8 thread



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I didn't find another thread so I will start this one. We can give each episode a thread if you all want, but I figured this worked before.

*It's a Party!* 8/12/2010

I was really hoping that one of the designers would use a small plastic top hat or something on their models head to 'accent' the design. I don't know why I saw that in my mind but when they ran into the party shop that's what I first thought.

I loved the red dress (I am horrible at designer names) and thought the black white dress was beautiful but it looked similiar to what has been done before in years past....napkins...folded...etc. Yes, the palm tree dress was a train wreck. If the dress was a different color it may have made a small difference in her going home or Casanova going home.

It was a riot watching him destroy those poor plush animals...grasping at something that was material.

I am glad that Gretchen didn't win again. It feels like it is becoming the norm for each reality show to have one quirky (casanova?), one arrogant (gretchen) and a couple really good designers/chefs/whatever so you can cheer them on.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

I don't get all the judge love for Gretchen. Her week 1 dress was boring, that week 2 jumpsuit that won was a travesty (and she picked hiking boots for her model?!?!?), and this week she put together three nice separates that completely clashed together (it was Zsa Zsa Gabor goes to a country-western biker party).

But noone else seems like a real standout, other than perhaps Valerie.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

My favorite was the 1st dress (the glittery gold one). I thought the one with the blue cut-out should've gone home.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Best line of the night (perhaps the season) - from Tim Gunn, of course- "I prefer the wooly balls!" 

I loved seeing him getting all giggly! :up::up:


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I thought the best line was Make it a diamond and pull it out.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

4inziksych said:


> I thought the best line was Make it a diamond and pull it out.


That was pretty good, too! :up: "The only way I know to do that is to squeeze a lump of coal really hard between my buttocks..." 

I know they are all trying to be "good TV" but some of the things they come up with! LOL!


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Regina said:


> Best line of the night (perhaps the season) - from Tim Gunn, of course- "I prefer the wooly balls!"
> 
> I loved seeing him getting all giggly! :up::up:


We watched with our friend whose last name is Woolley. She now, of course, has a new nickname.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Well, I would have sent Casanova home- he doesn't "get" what they are looking for and it's not going to get any better. I feel bad about those $1000 pants but them's the breaks.

The girl with the white hair that left (name?) was interesting and had a really great speaking voice- not that that's pertinent, just that's what stood out for me.

Gretchen is already on my last nerve and I can only hope she stumbles really badly somewhere along the line.

I like Andy's dress that won- it was in the proper spirit of the challenge.
And Tim's cracking up cracked us up- he's always so staid.

For quirky, my fav is Mondo- he is so much the weird kid and that makes me want to support him- trying to make up for all the hurt I know he has suffered in his life. 
His saying he was lonely last week was kind of pitiful 

The heavyset guy with the funny comments is another fav of ours- jeez, I need to learn these people's names.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> jeez, I need to learn these people's names.


Me too.

I was surprised that the guy that did the patterned jacket with the black veilish hat (christopher?) didn't do better. I liked it. The only thing that may have helped was a different under the coat thing. Maybe something lighter and brighter underneath.

Funny side story --

I woke up this morning from a dream with Tim Gunn in it. I was cooking chicken at my house and making dinner for someone else. I greeted him at the door and he came into the house. He started watching me chop up some herbs. It was very vivid, with him next to me and the cutting board and my knife and the pan with chicken in it next to me.

I stopped and then he said "now how many times have you seen the chefs chop and then rechop the terragon? " I said "oh" and started chopping it all again.

I have to stop watching reality tv before bed.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

betts4 said:


> I was surprised that the guy that did the patterned jacket with the black veilish hat (christopher?) didn't do better. I liked it. The only thing that may have helped was a different under the coat thing. Maybe something lighter and brighter underneath.


I liked it too- I would have given him the win.
I liked that it was understated yet edgy- not everything has to be bright and colorful,_ Heidi_.
But then I found this to be a silly challenge all around as those hats have no bearing in the real world.
Even as art 80% of them tanked.

And that losing girl has every right to hate paphiopedilums for the rest of her life as that "hat" (and I use the term loosely even in the context of_ this _show) was HIDEOUS.
Ugh.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I was embarrassed for Heidi with her stupid 'hat' on. I used to think she could wear anything and make it look hawt, now she's proven otherwise. 

All I could picture when I saw her on the TV was that velvet painting of the sad clown with the droopy potted plant on his head.

This is the perfect example of the emporer having no clothes, every one of those hats was stupidly hideous, but in the name of "art" they couldn't fawn over them enough.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Did anybody like the winning dress? I thought it was so tacky and outdated. I mean yuck! I wasn't too crazy about any of them this week. I thought some of those hats were gorgeous but more like something you'd hang on a wall. THat orchid one really did suck, I wouldn't have known what to do with it either. I would have given the win to the cardboard guy, not because I thought he was stunning, but he at least was very original.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I just remembered what that winning dress reminded me of - Dirty Dancing. Didn't she wear a dress just like that?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

How are we supposed to learn everybody's names when there are so many of them at the beginning, and they only focus on the people who are going to be at the bottom (and maybe the winner)?

Other than Gretchen and Casanova, I can't remember anyone's names either. It's _that guy_ and a_nnoying chick_. 

Lady Gaga is the girl who went home. That's what I called her anyway.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Some of those "hats" were ugly. I admit, I have no fashion sense at all. Zero. But some of those hats were a joke. It was somewhat sickening watching everyone gush and fawn over the hats. 

I found the scene in which Casanova made a comment about the hats being designed for "editorial". I guess to be photographed in magazines, ect and not actually be "wearable" or practical. I'm perhaps embellishing the dialogue some. Tim Gunn got defensive and said some people actually wear them. The only person I remember they showed wearing one was Sarah Jessica Parker. It looked like she was at an award show.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

This season is shaping up to me much better than the last few. 

What a biotch that Gretchen is. Would've love to see go, but alas the producers wanna see more drama. As in The Apprentice, the team "leader" is always the one to go after a failed task. But in this case it should've been Ivy. I LMAO when Korrs called it a Golden Girls vest!

And way to go Tim Gunn. He wasn't harsh enough in my opinion!


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

What's up with Tim, he's really letting loose this season? It was funny how that once chick just repeated exactly what he said about Gretchen manipulating everyone.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Love that Tim called Gretchen a bully.
I must have asked her to please stop talking 100 times throughout this episode. That little voice raise at the end of each sentence? Is seriously driving me nuts?

And as much as Casanova was being a whiny little biotch I was glad to see him do well. 

Michael C can stop the waterworks any moment now.

Still love Mondo most of all and am happy that he seems to be settling in. He is so the quirky little outsider type that proves to be the most interesting of all.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

4inziksych said:


> What's up with Tim, he's really letting loose this season?


I was thinking the extra 30 minutes of show was allowing us to see more of Tim Gunn. I agree he has been pretty hysterical this season and I am glad he is getting more airtime in the work room giving comments.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I was thinking the extra 30 minutes of show was allowing us to see more of Tim Gunn. I agree he has been pretty hysterical this season and I am glad he is getting more airtime in the work room giving comments.


Agreed. I don't think anything could be more hilarious than the "animal woolly balls" thing last week.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

David Platt said:


> Agreed. I don't think anything could be more hilarious than the "animal woolly balls" thing last week.


I am really enjoying seeing more of him, seeing him getting more giggly but also stating his opinion more! YOU GO TIM!! :up::up::up:


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

I really don't recall Tim every calling some one out so blatantly before. Is it just me or do the producers seem to be trying very hard to increase the drama on the show. The judges critiques seem more harsh. And I've never seen the contestants critique each other so much. Are they being egged on by the producers? Is it an editing choice to use more of that footage? Or is this group just really judgmental??


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

lpamelaa said:


> I really don't recall Tim every calling some one out so blatantly before. Is it just me or do the producers seem to be trying very hard to increase the drama on the show. The judges critiques seem more harsh. And I've never seen the contestants critique each other so much. Are they being egged on by the producers? Is it an editing choice to use more of that footage? Or is this group just really judgmental??


I can not believe how unbelievably wretched (I think I'll start calling her Gretched) that group is! What on earth has Michael C ever done to them???!! My child's freshman high school class is less mean spirited than this group. Sheesh.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Love that Tim called Gretchen a bully.
> I must have asked her to please stop talking 100 times throughout this episode. That little voice raise at the end of each sentence? Is seriously driving me nuts?
> 
> And as much as Casanova was being a whiny little biotch I was glad to see him do well.
> ...


I think Mondo should have won. His dress was so nice, so clean and just looked perfect.

The whole Gretchen/Micheal thing just reminds me of the whole Alex thing on Top Chef and the big deal to have a "bad guy" on Survivor two seasons ago, whats his name the hat guy.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I really liked Micheal's dress this week, think he deserved to win. Certainly all the comments about the craftsmanship were wrong. They're just mean people, every one of them except Casanova. I missed Tim acting up this week, he was his normal quiet self, but it was funny when he went into the work room and Gretchen freaked. I thought he was going hug her and make up, but he held his ground.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

This season, even more than usual, I am just NOT seeing whatever the judges see. I liked Mondo's dress, but both if the others in the top I thought were hideous. I thought they were going to be in the bottom.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm rooting for Michael C solely because it gets to Wretched (i like that!) and Ally's nerves more. But I must admit, I thought his was awful this week. I too thought Mondo should have won.

And Peach definitely deserved to go, that was truly awful.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

My favorite moment from this week's show (What's mine is yours)-newly minted BFFs Mondo and Michael C sitting on the sofa with their arms around each other! :up::up:

And my new fave quote of the season, from the previews:



Spoiler



Tim Gunn: Jackie Kennedy would _NOT_ have cameltoe!!!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I thought Mondo should've gone home. That "thing" was hideous. But what was Casanova thinking when he mentioned his grandma as inspiration. I did like the montage of him though.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Ruth said:


> This season, even more than usual, I am just NOT seeing whatever the judges see. I liked Mondo's dress, but both if the others in the top I thought were hideous. I thought they were going to be in the bottom.


Yeah. Something's going on this season... As bad as Casanova is, I think that they simply made him a scapegoat so they could keep the other (better) designers in the show. His garment wasn't resort wear, but it wasn't the "worst". As soon as they started trashing his garment, I looked at my wife and said " guess who's going home? They are setting him up right now". Sure enough...


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> I thought Mondo should've gone home. That "thing" was hideous. But what was Casanova thinking when he mentioned his grandma as inspiration. I did like the montage of him though.


I wonder if they will do a montage for all the top 10-til they get down to 3, of course, a la American Idol-that would be fun!


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

I kind of liked Casanova's design - it wasn't really resort wear, but it was classic and well-constructed (but I'm also old enough to be a grandma ). I thought Ivy's looked like a sad sack and hoped she would go home. I'm hoping Casanova does get "Fan Favorite" this year :up:! He seems like a genuinely like-able character, unlike many of the others. Nice for Mondo to have his change of heart regarding Michael C.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

paracelsus said:


> I kind of liked Casanova's design - it wasn't really resort wear, but it was classic and well-constructed (but I'm also old enough to be a grandma ). I thought Ivy's looked like a sad sack and hoped she would go home. I'm hoping Casanova does get "Fan Favorite" this year :up:! He seems like a genuinely like-able character, unlike many of the others. Nice for Mondo to have his change of heart regarding Michael C.


I agree with this. I couldn't believe that Ivy didn't go home. Casanova's may not have been exactly resort wear, but it could have been worn on a cruise ship to dinner or something. Ivy's looked like something you would go gardening in.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Thought Casanova's design was very elegant and classy.
Would have sent Ivy home in a heartbeat.

And I still love Mondo, but that swimsuit not so much.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> Thought Casanova's design was very elegant and classy.
> Would have sent Ivy home in a heartbeat.
> 
> *And I still love Mondo, but that swimsuit not so much*.


Oh yeah... Whoever said it looked "Walmart" was right on the money. That was really cheap looking. I can sort of see what he might have been going for, but he really missed the mark.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

What is up with the EXTREME hate of Michael C? If Michael Kors likes an outfit more than you do, then I think he knows WAY more than you do! Ivy definitely should have gone this week. I mean, there was no shape, and it was so bland. Cassanova just seems to have run out of changes so they sent him home. That, and they wanted to keep Ivy hating Michael C for next week.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Regina said:


> My favorite moment from this week's show (What's mine is yours)-newly minted BFFs Mondo and Michael C sitting on the sofa with their arms around each other! :up::up:


That was hilarious! But my favorite was in a Casanova end interview when he said [paraphrasing] "Am I upset? A tiny bit. Am I frustrated? A quart." A quart. Hee.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> That was hilarious! But my favorite was in a Casanova end interview when he said [paraphrasing] "Am I upset? A tiny bit. Am I frustrated? A quart." A quart. Hee.


Too cute-and when he pretended to hang himself with his scarf-what a drama queen! LOL!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

sushikitten said:


> That was hilarious! But my favorite was in a Casanova end interview when he said [paraphrasing] "Am I upset? A tiny bit. Am I frustrated? A quart." A quart. Hee.


That was a great moment. I played it a couple times. I will miss Casanova. I think the judges dropped the ball on this one. I would take Casanova's "old lady" fashions over Ivy's nastiness.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

Regina said:


> My favorite moment from this week's show (What's mine is yours)-newly minted BFFs Mondo and Michael C sitting on the sofa with their arms around each other! :up::up:
> 
> And my new fave quote of the season, from the previews:
> 
> ...


Those were highlights in our house too. I appreciated Mondo's admitting he was being an ass.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I really hate Gretchen. 

Every episode I find myself saying STFU, Gretchen! at least once. She won two challenges and that makes her think she's the automatic frontrunner who is better than everyone else. Enough already.

I miss Casanova. I also wanted Ivy to go.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> I really hate Gretchen.
> 
> Every episode I find myself saying STFU, Gretchen! at least once. She won two challenges and that makes her think she's the automatic frontrunner who is better than everyone else. Enough already.
> 
> I miss Casanova. I also wanted Ivy to go.


I call her a shrew every time she shows up on my screen.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Wretchen hasn't even won since!


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

betts4 said:


> I didn't find another thread so I will start this one. We can give each episode a thread if you all want, but I figured this worked before.
> 
> *It's a Party!* 8/12/2010


Though I haven't been posting, I've been reading every week and so long as this is the thread for the whole season, I'd like to make a suggestion: the person making the first post for the most recent show, follow how *betts4 *did it above. [title/bold + air date] Makes it so much easier, instead of re-reading posts until you get to the comments for this week's show.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I am not old enough to be a grandma and I liked Casanova's outfit. The top was interesting (though the ruffles in the tummy area would be tough to wear in real life, the model looked great). Maybe not resort wear, but certainly wearable as opposed to Ivy's sack cloth.

Loved the baby doll punk dress, a complete winner, as was the swimsuit and cover up.

Wretchen's outfit grew more ugly the longer I looked at it...

Best part of the show: Mondo owning up to acting like a d*** and moving forward. I liked him from the beginning and am thrilled to see him act so maturely.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Best part of the show: Mondo owning up to acting like a d*** and moving forward. I liked him from the beginning and am thrilled to see him act so maturely.


Yes, when I first saw Mondo I thought he was COO COO BANANAS, but he has grown up so much and gained so much confidence in himself. GO MONDO!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Mondo is still pretty CUCKOO BANANAS (I prefer calling him wackadoodle) . . . but he showed some major class by owning up to his bad behavior toward Michael C.

That was really nice to see, because everybody has been ridiculously mean to Michael. Yes, they may think that his sewing skills are subpar, but the way they keep HARPING on it is absurd, and makes them look petty and childish. Especially when Gretchen kept at it when she was on the runway, after Heidi told her _repeatedly_ that Michael had immunity and she didn't want to hear it. That whole shameful demonstration makes me hope that Michael lasts a long time, sewing skills or not.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

No comments on the new episode yet (note this is the first).

I'm not a Michael C hater, but I can't believe he got out with that today. Without even being in the bottom 3. Valerie's was not as bad as his. Gretchen's was pretty awful too.

Mondo is so freaking cute. I love what he wears, what he sews. I hope he wins.

My new favorite Tim quote: "We're all going to get through this - except you."


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Judges said they don't base their decision on history. So why is Andy still there? Those pants were not only fugly but ill-fitting as well and not to mention badly sewn. Jackie-O wouldn't be caught dead wearing those pants...God rest her soul. He dodged a bullet!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

What in the hell did they see in Wretchen's two dresses?!! If anything was "matronly" it was those two! And I didn't think Valeries "High Fashion" was terrible. Although it screamed bridal gown. At least Poison Ivy is gone!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Yay Mondo and a repeat win!!
I love that dorky little guy!

Yeah, Gretchen's couture piece looked like something out of the Elizabeth Taylor "too zonked to get dressed" collection- a pricey moo moo.

Personally I would have given the win to Andy , but still like Mondo best.
Glad to see Ivy finally gone.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I wish Tim wasn't so old or Mondo wasn't so young. I could see him and Mondo together. Wouldn't they be cute? 

My dead grandma would have thought Gretchen's dress was matronly.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

4inziksych said:


> I wish Tim wasn't so old or Mondo wasn't so young. I could see him and Mondo together. Wouldn't they be cute?
> 
> My dead grandma would have thought Gretchen's dress was matronly.


+1 on both counts


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Is Gretchen sleeping with one of the judges?! I have no other explanation for how she was in the top this week. I thought her velvet feather dress was a horror. It made her model look shapeless and fat. When I saw it on the runway I thought she'd be going home. 

Happy for Mondo though!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Gretchen in the top? REALLY? That dress was horrible. But Ivy's was horrible as well--it looked like something I would have sewn and I can't sew for crap.

And really? No one expected a twist? REALLY?


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Previews for the next (future) episodes look interesting.



Spoiler



Tim announces to the group that some one has been accused of cheating. And it looks like there maybe some kind of accident with a sewing machine (possible injury to the face/eyes). You can't really see but it looked like it could be Ivy was was injuried. Which could mean someone is kicked off the show for cheating and Ivy is brought back. But that's just speculation.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

When I turn on Project Runway I certainly don't expect to find myself sobbing for most of the show, but wow on this one.
I loved Mondo so much before and now just want to bake him cookies and make cocoa and hug him.
I think that what I am seeing this season is far more than a reality fashion show- I am witnessing someone bloom right before my very eyes and I find it extremely touching and just want the world to treat him well as he goes forward in his life.
There was a _lot_ of bravery up there.

I wasn't all that impressed with any of the designs or even their fabrics, but the show itself was wonderful. Still, three in a row for Mondo so yay that.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> When I turn on Project Runway I certainly don't expect to find myself sobbing for most of the show, but wow on this one.
> I loved Mondo so much before and now just want to bake him cookies and make cocoa and hug him.
> I think that what I am seeing this season is far more than a reality fashion show- I am witnessing someone bloom right before my very eyes and I find it extremely touching and just want the world to treat him well as he goes forward in his life.
> There was a _lot_ of bravery up there.
> ...


I couldn't have said it better. Great episode and best of luck to Mondo.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Mondo's cool. There may have been a bit too much melodrama (or what was touching in real life and played out as melodrama on tv), but I do think he's a great guy. I hope it works out well with his family.

Re: the clothes though, it seems like everybody is kind of repeating themselves every week. Valerie and the blue, Mondo and the mixing patterns and (what's her name Rachel? the young blonde, with the dark stuff). Having said that, I liked Mondo's and Rachel's outfits a lot, but c'mon do something different.

I leave you with three words: Poo Poo Platter.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I read this before we watched the ep, and couldn't imagine why on earth you'd be crying. Yeah, I was quite misty.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

4inziksych said:


> Rachel? the young blonde, with the dark stuff).


April.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> When I turn on Project Runway I certainly don't expect to find myself sobbing for most of the show, but wow on this one.
> I loved Mondo so much before and now just want to bake him cookies and make cocoa and hug him.
> I think that what I am seeing this season is far more than a reality fashion show- I am witnessing someone bloom right before my very eyes and I find it extremely touching and just want the world to treat him well as he goes forward in his life.
> There was a _lot_ of bravery up there.
> ...


OMG! I wanted to crawl through the TV and give him a hug for sure !! 

When he said how he felt "free" I started cheering, "MON-DO! MON-DO! MON-DO! MON-DO!"  :up:  :up:

I totally want him to win it all now!


----------



## pacycheeks (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that got misty over the episode, I thought it was hormones . I definitely want Mondo to win now too.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I got a little choked up myself. But as far as Mondo winning the challenge, I thought April's was best.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Loved how the episode played out with Mondo not revealing his inspiration until the judges gave their critique. If he'd have let on about his HIV+ status beforehand it would have colored my perception of the judges motivations.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Ment said:


> Loved how the episode played out with Mondo not revealing his inspiration until the judges gave their critique. If he'd have let on about his HIV+ status beforehand it would have colored my perception of the judges motivations.


Yeah, they very clearly loved it before he said anything. I was pretty sure he was going to win before he spoke up.

I was glad to see they stopped attacking Michael too. Funny how he's getting so much love now.

So does everyone think it's going to Mondo & April at fashion week? And who else? My guess is Andy. You never know though, one bad week could screw any of them up.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I really love Mondo. What he did was incredibly brave. 

I was also very impressed with Valerie at the end of the episode. The way she addressed each contestant and said something personal and complimentary, but very sincere, to each person was incredibly classy.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

It's odd to think that his family could really disown him. How could anybody disown him? I think his mother should have let him tell the father, maybe it wouldn't have been as bad as she thought. He's carried that around for a very long time.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I found a page of alleged spoilers, although no one really knows.
The final 10 all present collections at Fashion Week, which was earlier this month.
You can find the alleged spoilers


Spoiler



here.


*Don't even mouse over the link if you want to remain unspoiled.*

You can also view the entire collections of all the true candidates as well as the decoy contestants via links on the same page.
If you scroll really quickly down to the bottom of the page you can view the collections and *remain unspoiled*.
If you're _really _careful.

I would be happy to post just the links to the collections if there is interest. 
Otherwise I'm not going to bother as I don't think many here like to be spoiled.
But I do!


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> I found a page of alleged spoilers, although no one really knows.
> The final 10 all present collections at Fashion Week, which was earlier this month.
> 
> I would think they do this to throw people off that attend the show, all 10 is a bit much.
> ...


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

FUNNIEST MOMENT OF THE SEASON:

Ivy: I believe in Karma

Next scene: Ivy howling in pain due to sewing machine seeing what a witch she is and sending something flying in her face.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Ivy was hideous.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

tivotvaddict said:


> FUNNIEST MOMENT OF THE SEASON:
> 
> Ivy: I believe in Karma
> 
> Next scene: Ivy howling in pain due to sewing machine seeing what a witch she is and sending something flying in her face.


That was a literal LOL moment for me. Good job, editors!


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I only wish Ivy went home, saw herself in this last episode, and realized how poorly she came off. Sadly, I have no doubt that she will instead see Michael C as in her spot.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Amazingly, I'm happy with the final four. I still hope Mondo wins it all.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

April going was a no brainer. Although she is a talented designer, she had no versatility. 

I too am rooting for Mondo, but wouldn't mind seeing Michael win it.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, either of those two would make me happy.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

100% Mondo fan.
I have fallen in love with his little mismatched self and am chomping at the bit to buy something he designed. 
I haven't loved a contestant this much since Santino.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I walked around the mall yesterday and thought "Mondo was here". There were all kinds of outfits all done in the herringbone pattern. 

I think Mondo will win, but would be fine if Michael C did also. And I can't wait to see Michael C's house in finale - you know when Tim goes to visit them as they are creating....you know, Micheal who makes at least 2 sometimes 3 outfits before his final one.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I keep having the same reaction to Mondo's clothes, each one separately is stunning, but together it's the same thing over and over.

I thought Michael C's dress was an ugly tent, I was sure he was going home. I thought, "You wanted a showstopper, well you've got a showstopper," was going to be followed with an insult.

That said, if Michael C. won, I almost wouldn't feel too bad even though I'm not a fan of his clothes. The judges clearly love him and everyone has been so mean to him. And Ivy would be so mad!! Yay best part!

I guess I'm still rooting for Mondo most, I just hope he does some stuff that's his style and some stuff that's different. I also hope we get to see what happens with his family and I hope that's good!

Gretchen yuck!


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo! Mondo!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I liked when they showed the range of designs on screen all together. April's ouster was especially evident. Gretchen and Michael C showed some range, but Mondo's shows why he should win this.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

Gretchen was so annoying, as usual.

"I'm just glad they gave me the same second chance they gave to you guys". Ugh, what a #$&#37;^ (insert whatever word you want here).

I want to puke every time her waterfall bangs and trapezoid mouth are shown on screen. I celebrated a little bit inside every time she talked about how broke she was.

At least I don't have to listen to Valerie anymore. I don't think there has been a more annoying voice/dialect on any show, ever (though what she said to everyone when she left was nice, and oddly not in the same annoying voice patterns)

Michael C's Kors impression was hilarious. Kors must be an easy voice to do because there was another contestant who nailed his voice as well.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

E! Online hates Gretchen too. And they call her "homely" to boot. Wow. You know you have to be really hated to top the list of "most hated" reality stars. There are a lot of people in the running for that.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Man! I must have missed an episode. Sorry to see April is gone... I liked her.

I just saw the ep with Ivy being her usual... The karma bit was a riot! 

Time to watch Finale Part 1. Go Mondo!!!!!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Well, this may be an unpopular opinion but I thought Michael was classless and should grow a pair with regard to both his family and the disappointment of being cut.
You do what you have to do to get through the moment then go somewhere private to blubber- that was just uncomfortable for everyone involved.

I get that the pressure to succeed is enormous in a man that sees his families love and respect as dependent on that success. But he is an adult now and needs to stand up and forge his own path.

I see shows like this- the reality shows that involve real world skills- to be a job interview of sorts because fashion is a small world and a future employer could well be tuning in. I just feel as if he should have gotten a grip on himself- they went in with a 25&#37; chance of being cut, and by the time it was down to two he would have realized where he was headed and mentally prepared.

Doesn't mean I don't think he was robbed, though.
That dress was stunning and far, far nicer than anything of Gretchen's.

If it couldn't be Wretched Gretchen and her utterly boring Mall of Cleveland Collection (who I would have preferred to see go but I think they did not want a three man finale) then I am fine with this.
I am 100% team Mondo and have a bit of a soft spot for Andy for some reason- despite that bikini atrocity and his apparent hooker clothes fetish.
He squeaked through that one.

I do enjoy the home visits- you see sides of these people that you wouldn't have expected. Andy's background surprised me, I think Gretchen is her Mom's own personal project, and I was happy to see Mondo existing peacefully with his Mom and Dad. And Michael- again I think it is time he moved on and cuts the cord a bit with his family. I think he uses his Mom for free child care and in turn allows them to tell him how to feel about himself. That kid needs a stronger Dad IMO and Michael is too freaking needy.

So Michael was robbed, I hate every fiber of Gretchen's being, Andy has a solid future with the Frederick's of Hollywood where Korben Dallas takes Leeloo to shop, and Mondo is the most awesome guy ever.
He has a look, he has a point of view, and he has mad talent.
If he doesn't win this season was a total waste.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I agree about Michael C. He not only made it on the show but was on the final 4. His seeking for approval was pathetic. Dude, how old are you? 12?!

That being said, I thought he was robbed. Getchen's were god awful. Whenever the judges go on about something I hate, I throw my hands up on the air and yell "well I know noting about fashion!!"

And Andy's were no better, IMO. In fact, I'd go as far as saying Mondo's wasn't that great either and Michael C's was best...but what do I know!!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

In reading elsewhere I find out that Michael C. already owns a successful boutique and has designed for many stars (Mariah Carey is a client) and red carpet events.
IMO this makes his reaction even worse.
He still gets to show his line at fashion week as a decoy, and so it will still be seen by all that matter.

It seems purely a matter of family dynamics and self esteem and I unreservedly recommend that he distance himself from any toxic people in his life and seek therapy.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I hit the mute button on all of the Michael C drama at the end. Maybe a break down after all the stress, but still, as Cearbhill said, 'grow some'. 

I have to say, honestly, I was not impressed with anyone's stuff. I was surprised that I wasn't. Mondo's was by far the best while the skirt was okay I hated the blue shirt with those odd sleeves. I would have liked the bubble dress if it was sleevless or if the print was not so prominent - maybe a slice of black shiny in between or something. Gretchen's made me wretching. Granola yes and like one of the judges said, off the rack and another said It needed polishing. Michael C - the 11th piece dress was gorgeous but not really any of his other stuff. The judges had a good point about color. I did love both of Andy's dresses but not the bikini. 

Interesting that what at least three of 11th pieces were complimented on by the judges over the stuff that the designers had worked on at home. 

I left the show feeling like we have seen better from all 4 of them and much better from other seasons.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Once again, I am left to wonder who the hell Gretchen is sleeping with. I really have no other explanation for how she keeps not getting cut. I thought her looks were horrible. Those patterned pants were like saggy Mom jeans in an ugly print. I wouldn't even think they were attractive if I saw them at the mall, let alone at Fashion Week.

Michael obviously needs to grow a pair, but he did totally get shafted.

I will be so pissed if Mondo doesn't win. 
I


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ruth said:


> I will be so pissed if Mondo doesn't win.


I think everyone will.

There is usually a frontrunner in most seasons heading into the finale, but I can't remember the last time it seemed like it was such a foregone conclusion who would win. Or the viewers may revolt. Mondo's been in a class by himself for the last half of the season. How the hell Gretchen is still there is beyond me.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Just watched. 

WTF? Gretchen made it?! Lord have mercy. 

Hubby and I were watching and loved Michael's stuff, so we knew he'd be gone. We hated Gretchen's so knew she'd be safe. 

I do hate the mini collection, though. Not sure how I'd revamp it, but it needs a change. 

And why are the contestants surprised they have to make a new piece? Haven't they had to do that at least the last few seasons?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

ITA with all who say that Mondo HAS to win or this whole season is a total waste! 

I don't feel one bit sorry for Gretchen-waah waah-like Tim said-view this as an opportunity-move to NYC, do what you want to do. MAN UP!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Wretchen the winner?! Really?! Project Runway just JUMPED THE SHARK!!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> Wretchen the winner?! Really?! Project Runway just JUMPED THE SHARK!!!


This totally makes me soooooooo mad. NO WAY. No way!!!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

betts4 said:


> This totally makes me soooooooo mad. NO WAY. No way!!!


I fell asleep during Project Runway and had the most horrible nightmare that Gretchen won-what? That wasn't a nightmare? It really happened? OH HELL NO!
:down::down:


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm so pissed I don't think I can watch this show again. I lost all respect for Klum, Kors and Garcia!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

BOOOOOOOOOOOO! I don't understand this show at all anymore. I thought her clothes were awful. I feel sick for Mondo.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

:down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down:
I couldn't even sleep over this buttfork of a winner.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a feeling I shouldn't even watch this, as I lost sleep when Russell didn't win on Survivor...and this is 100x worse.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Their Facebook page is on fire trashing the show, Gretchen and the judges. Love it!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> Their Facebook page is on fire trashing the show, Gretchen and the judges. Love it!


I just posted some comments there.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

W. T. F. 



gossamer88 said:


> I'm so pissed I don't think I can watch this show again. I lost all respect for Klum, Kors and Garcia!


I can't blame Heidi. She was lobbying hard for Mondo, but she got outvoted by Garcia and Kors (and probably some unseen producers).

She and Jessica Simpson, the two youngish women who might actually be wearing some of these outfits, preferred Mondo's collection by what sounded to be a wide margin.

Garcia and Kors, the fashion business insiders, countered that Gretchen is so "_on trend_." Gag me.  I thought this show was about finding new designers who would be _setting_ trends, not _following_ them!!!!!

And since when has PR ever remotely considered what clothes would "sell in department stores" as a factor in choosing a winner? Do they think Jeffrey's or Christian's or Irina's clothes would be sold at Macy's? Nina Garcia's comments were just flabbergasting to me. Mondo's clothes looked like fashion. Gretchen's looked like something that would be picked over at the Goodwill store.

So ugly brown shapeless caftans, circa 1972, are the "next big thing" in fashion? THAT is the trend that is about to hit big? They all looked very "and then there's Maude" to me. Ugh. :down:

_ETA:_ And another thing . . . I HATE GRETCHEN SO MUCH.

I could not believe she was trying to pull some kind of "sexism" card. _Oh, I'm a woman and I'm confident, so that makes me a *****._ No, Gretchen, it's not because you're a woman. It's because you're a grade A jerk who talks smack about everyone behind their back, and then says something totally different to their faces. I loved seeing April making faces and showing her resentment towards Gretchen for saying that "it's because I'm a woman" stuff.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I told my wife there was going to be a LOT of upset people here on TCF today, us included. We were shocked over here too, although we did like Gretchen's collection. This is one of those cases, where one finalist went for marketability and the other went for originality. As they say, follow the money. I'm sure Mondo will still have a great career though and in time, nobody will remember he lost. He is definitely the "Santino" of the new decade.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

bareyb said:


> I told my wife there was going to be a LOT of upset people here on TCF today, us included. We were shocked over here too, although we did like Gretchen's collection. This is one of those cases, where one finalist went for marketability and the other went for originality. As they say, follow the money. I'm sure Mondo will still have a great career though and in time, nobody will remember he lost. He is definitely the "Santino" of the new decade.


Follow the money?
Project Mall Clothes, then.

Fashion has never been about following the money- it is about doing something new and expressing a viewpoint totally your own. They have criticized numerous contestants in the past for making "off the rack" dreck. 
When did this philosophy change?

And by that line of reasoning- show me the woman that actually will wear Gretchen's granny panties with a pleather smoking jacket anywhere- ever- under any circumstances.
*Because there is not one.*

Eh, I just think Nina and Michael were pissed off because Mondo did not follow their advice to ditch the polka dot dress. And maybe Lifetime Network pulled some rank in order to pander to their demo a bit, but whatever the reason- massive fail.
Epic.

God bless Heidi and Jessica for trying.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I buy my clothes at WalMart, so my opinion may not matter much. Having said that, I thought Mondo was great all season and he got hosed in the finale.

Revenge is a dish best served cold. Mondo has a bright future ahead of him. Gretchen will be designing for The Gap if she's lucky.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> God bless Heidi and Jessica for trying.


I can't believe that Jessica Simpson, of all people, was the voice of reason. (!)

She was making good points, but Kors was a total DICK to her. She very rightly pointed out that Gretchen's clothes were sort of a shapeless mess and he was all _Hello??!! Pick up a magazine!!_ STFU, Kors. Don't invite someone to be a guest judge and then insult them like that. Jessica Simpson is IN all those magazines, for crying out loud.

I found it hilarious when Jessica, trying to come up with something positive to say, said to Gretchen "my sister would love your clothes." Considering the getups that Ashlee Simpson wears, I don't really think Jessica meant that as a compliment.  (Not that Jessica is always a fashion plate herself, remembering the "mom jeans," but she's certainly more of one than her sister, the sloppy boho. Maybe Ashlee is the target market for those brown drab granny diapers, and the shapeless muu-muus.)


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Wow. I guess I don't need to bother watching this episode after all. Goodbye for good Project Runway! Any show that would pick Wretchen as the winner is not one I want to watch.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> Follow the money?
> Project Mall Clothes, then.


Yup. They see Gretchen as being "the present" and Mondo as "the future". I always thought they wanted cutting edge, but apparently they didn't this time. They went for who they thought was more in touch with what is happening "right now".

Having said that, I still think Mondo "won". He's going to be the one people remember and in time, I bet people will assume he won. A LOT of people think Santino won his season. He didn't. But as he says himself "I didn't win, but you'd never know it". It'll be the same for Mondo. There will if there is any justice in the world.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Tissue alert:
Mondo's exit interview.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

A great exit speech. Mondo rocks!

The comments section is going wild with this.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

They are selling off their pieces. Mondo has sold 7, Andy 3 and Gretchen 1. I guess someone needed a Halloween costume.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I didn't think Gretchen's stuff was that bad. I thought a good bunch of Mondo's stuff really lacked sophistication and wearability. The collection I would be most likely to wear was Andy's. I loved that off-the-shoulder cream dress.

When they were calling Gretchen's clothes "on-trend" I think they meant they were timely for now, meaning a show now that would sell for next season. I didn't think they were saying that her stuff was just copying what was out.

I didn't think Jessica Simpson looked so great and really wondered how she would look in that polka dot dress she was coveting. Cat claws in now.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

I loved Mondo's designs and thought they were innovative and unique. Gretchen's designs were granny clothes (not bad for the 70s, but the colors sucked--depressing!) or bathing suits (yecch). Those panties were silly IMO. 

I predict that Mondo will have far more commercial / couturier success than any of the contestants. Gretchen will take her money, run, and slowly disappear into the sunset.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> W. T. F. I can't blame Heidi. She was lobbying hard for Mondo, but she got outvoted by Garcia and Kors (and probably some unseen producers).
> 
> She and Jessica Simpson, the two youngish women who might actually be wearing some of these outfits, preferred Mondo's collection by what sounded to be a wide margin.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Their Facebook page is on fire trashing the show, Gretchen and the judges. Love it!


What did you guys do? The Project Runway Facebook page seems to have disappeared.

I'm not planning to watch the Fairy Jobmother but I loved the interspersed commercials for the show featuring the cast of Project Runway. A few of the commercials were pretty hilarious.

The editing this season was not as distracting because they either moved the big clock in the workroom or were better at editing the show. Last season, we could all tell that various scenes were edited out of chronological order because the time on the clock kept changing.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Facebook page is back


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

All eight of us that watched it at our house were horrified at Gretchen's win. None of the four women -- all professionals in their late 30s/early 40s -- would dream of wearing any of the clothes Gretchen designed.

I was personally astounded all season as the judges gushed about Gretchen's unflattering sackcloths and horrid parachute pantsuits - I can't believe I'm saying this, but I genuinely have to consider the possibility of there being a $64,000 Question type conspiracy at the bottom of this.

I may be done with the show - the atrocious judging this season really just ruined the whole zeitgeist of it all.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

The only item I liked in Gretchen's collection were those pants. Those granny panties were the worst. They even look bad on Gretchen!

Mondo's runway collection didn't have anything I would consider my favorite Mondo pieces. Perhaps because he had less time in the challenges and his outfits were more raw, but his previous stuff showed me more of what he is as a designer than what he showed at Lincoln Center.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I didn't care for any of the 3 collections. Mondo's did seem a lot more interesting and he should have won, but it was not the same quality as past season collections.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Facebook page is back


There is also one called "We are done with Project Runway, L'oreal, Garnier and Marie Claire" and another called "project runway fans rebel" both have interesting comments. The first one gives phone #'s and emails of sponsors to make complaints to if you are serious.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Mondo interview.

Mondo watched the finale with MC in Denver.
 Make sure to click through the Slide Show to see what looks like a Mondo dress-up contest, and lots of people wearing Mondo's current mustache (even the ladies and MC!).

Mondo Designed Tees.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Wow you guys were right! People are furious! Good for you Mondo! 

I can't help but feel a tiny tad sorry for Wretchen though. This has got to be taking some of the luster off her win...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I find it hard to feel sorry for her. Even a little bit. She brought it on to herself.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Candid reaction from Time Gun on Gretchen winning. Note Tim's gesture at the very end of the video.


----------



## questors (Jun 4, 2009)

This season was so bad. We could not stand all the drama and cattiness they added for an extra half hour. And each and every week we thought the judges were sooooo wrong. We had to stop watching.
After a couple weeks, we went back to watching just the assignment then skipped to the runway show and judging. (It helped that we had saved up most of the shows before we began watching.)
This show will now go the way of other reality shows that ran themselves into the ground (Apprentice, Survivor) and not be recorded again.


----------

